# anyone having diui



## sez1000 (Apr 10, 2006)

hello all

Is there anyone else having diui, have my basting next week and very scared!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi

I was worried when we had our first DIUI as I did not know what to expect, afterwards realised I had got myself all worked up for nothing.  The only way I can describe it, is that it is very similar to having a smear test done, and the procedure only lasts about 10- 15 mins from walking into the room.  Good luck for next week, sending you lots of positive vibes.
       
Emma
x x x x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I had my first basting last week and test on the 21st. All I can do is echo Emma's comment, it's just like a smear test. It can be a little strange as the catheter goes in a little deeper than the natural method!! I got a very small amount of spotting straight after with my first basting but it was absolutely minimal. TMI but it went in a couple of wipes. Good luck and keep us informed. There's a lot of us on the IUI thread  - IUI girls part 15o something and on the donor sperm and egg thread  - anyone else using donor sperm and you'll always be welcome.

Sam xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Sez

Welcome to the boards  Good luck with your DIUI. Please do come and join the girls on the Anyone Else Using Donor Sperm? thread. They are a great bunch and I'm sure you'll get plenty of support. Here's the link if you fancy it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54049.0.html

Jayne x


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi every1, i am having my DIUI basting done at 12noon tomorrow.  I am hoping that I won't be too nervous.  I have told every1 to thinkof me while they are having their lunch, ew !!!!!!! Hoping for a BFP on 26th April, as I am sure we all are.  Good luck for all those who have just had their basting and of course good luck to those who are yet to have it.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Goodluck hun

Sam xx


----------

